# American University of Sharjah (in Sharjah) | Reviews / Feedback required



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

*Hi Guyz*,

A friend of mine (who's currently residing outside UAE) is planning to go to Sharjah (in UAE) and do his Bachelors of Science in Business Administration from the *American University of Sharjah*.

Has anyone here heard of this university? Is it a good university for doing BS in Business administration?

I have heard that its fees is very high but still it it is not listed in the TOP 400 universities of the world.

Can someone please share some insights about this university, job prospects for its graduates, as well as details on whether its BS in Business Administration is globally accepted or not?

Website: American University of Sharjah One of UAE & GCC Best International Uni
and Why at AUS? - Bachelor of Science in Business Administration major in Finance - American University of Sharjah

Regards,

*RockerX*


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

From a tuition perspective, you will be able to find many well ranked universities around the world in the same price-range, add in the fact that those places have been around for a LOT longer than AUS which is approx. 15 years old, and have a far more diverse student body. It all makes a pretty compelling argument. 
Three of my friends whom I went to high school here with went on to AUS (12 years ago), they were happy with their experience. AUS i will tell you though has more of a science rep rather than a business school rep (AUD is more of the business school IMHO). In regards to job prospects, well the univeristy is just one of the many factors that go into the candidate being successful or not, like the target industry/region etc.. I can't really answer that for you. Hope that helps, and wish your friend good luck .


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

*Dear saraswat,*

Thank you so much for the reply. But I am a bit confused.

Are you saying that AUS Sharjah's Business administration programs are substandard and not good or just that its technology program is superior than the business programs?

As for AUS vs AUD, I am confused because offline, most of the people recommended AUS, and even if you read some of the comments at: Is American university in dubai better or American university in Sharjah better? - Yahoo! Answers it appears most people recommend AUS not sure why?

For my friend, the choice depends on quality education (bs in business administration) that has global acceptance along-with a peaceful and serene campus environment. This I have read, is only available at AUS which is located in a peaceful place where as AUD i have heard is located right in the busy centre.

So in light of above, what would be your recommendation and thoughts? 

Also, is the BS in Business Administration program of AUS Sharjah recognized globally?

Regards,

*RockerX*




saraswat said:


> From a tuition perspective, you will be able to find many well ranked universities around the world in the same price-range, add in the fact that those places have been around for a LOT longer than AUS which is approx. 15 years old, and have a far more diverse student body. It all makes a pretty compelling argument.
> Three of my friends whom I went to high school here with went on to AUS (12 years ago), they were happy with their experience. AUS i will tell you though has more of a science rep rather than a business school rep (AUD is more of the business school IMHO). In regards to job prospects, well the univeristy is just one of the many factors that go into the candidate being successful or not, like the target industry/region etc.. I can't really answer that for you. Hope that helps, and wish your friend good luck .


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

AUS has relatively stronger engineering programs; AUD is stronger in business and possibly media. AUS' business programs are not bad either

I am not sure why "peaceful, serene campus" would be a factor unless the student has actually visited both places and liked one of them.
AUS is quite spread out and feels like a university campus while AUD is next to Dubai Media and Internet City. This has its pros and cons, the student will be 10 min walk from a Metro station, whereas in Sharjah he will have to rely on univ shuttles or get his own car


"Recognized globally" is a somewhat vague term; I am sure AUS and AUD both have accredited programs in business and engineering.

One question would be: what other cities/universities is the student considering ?
If he is sure he wants to study in the UAE, he may also want to consider the Univ of Wollongong's DXB Campus

I was considering both places 12 yrs back and visited both places a number of times, so if the student is based in Pakistan, he may want to fly the 2 hours here, and visit both campuses.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I studied Management Information Systems at AUS in 2002, before transferring my credits to Canada. The reason being that tuition and living costs were actually much lower in Canada than here (and University of Toronto to boot).

I'm not bashing AUS. Not sure how their programs have progressed over the past few years, but I am certain you will find much better accredited universities in Dubai other than AUS and AUD. I am currently studying part time at Heriott-Watt University (Edinburgh based uni) in Dubai, and the degree is very well recognized. There are a bunch of very well recognized universities in Dubai's Academic City. For business, I would definitely recommend HULT. It is one of the top ranked in this area.

Good luck.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

fudzzz said:


> I studied Management Information Systems at AUS in 2002, before transferring my credits to Canada. The reason being that tuition and living costs were actually much lower in Canada than here (and University of Toronto to boot).
> 
> I'm not bashing AUS. Not sure how their programs have progressed over the past few years, but I am certain you will find much better accredited universities in Dubai other than AUS and AUD. I am currently studying part time at Heriott-Watt University (Edinburgh based uni) in Dubai, and the degree is very well recognized. There are a bunch of very well recognized universities in Dubai's Academic City. For business, I would definitely recommend HULT. It is one of the top ranked in this area.
> 
> Good luck.



10 years back, AUS's tuition was ~40-50k per year which was definitely more than most Canadian universities as well as quite a few American public schools; 
I just checked their site and it is 40k _per semester _, so something like 80k dhs/22k US$ per year now, i.e. it has doubled in 10 years.

If the student is not getting any financial aid, I am sure he will find something better value for money here or elsewhere


----------



## kaptainmirza (Oct 7, 2011)

Better to move to other locations like Canada, Australia rather than Dubai or Sharjah, as these cities aren't education cities. In America and Canada, separate cities are dedicated and built for University lifestyles. 

Dubai / Sharjah are just offering commercialised education which is way way expensive. Driving from Dubai to Sharjah on a taxi will cost you a fortune, as students cannot apply for a license, if they aren't employed.

So ask your cousin to do his homework well before really even considering 'studying' in UAE. People can't survive here on jobs, studying is luxury my friend.


----------



## abbaslulu (Aug 26, 2014)

fudzzz said:


> I studied Management Information Systems at AUS in 2002, before transferring my credits to Canada. The reason being that tuition and living costs were actually much lower in Canada than here (and University of Toronto to boot).
> 
> I'm not bashing AUS. Not sure how their programs have progressed over the past few years, but I am certain you will find much better accredited universities in Dubai other than AUS and AUD. I am currently studying part time at Heriott-Watt University (Edinburgh based uni) in Dubai, and the degree is very well recognized. There are a bunch of very well recognized universities in Dubai's Academic City. For business, I would definitely recommend HULT. It is one of the top ranked in this area.
> 
> Good luck.


As per my experience of info and enquiries through Companies, AUS is a very good university. I am not too sure of AUD and would like to get more info. I heard about Herriet Watts and would have loved to put my son there, but unfortunately as its not accredited in the UAE there might be an issue in coming to work in the UAE, based from what I have been informed. Its best to check and find out how true is this and would appreciate if anyone has more info on this as well as AUD.


----------



## abbaslulu (Aug 26, 2014)

Please let me know your views on AUD especially on the Engineering College and what are the Pros/Cons of this University. Would love to hear asap.


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

I am sure AUS is a great university. But you won't be allowed to work while on student visa. Furthermore, your stay in UAE, no matter how long, won't enable you to get permanent resident status or citizenship. you'll always be an expat. On the other hand, if you study at a university in UK, you'll be allowed to work part-time and also get permanent residence after you've lived there a number of years (I think 10 years). So, I think you should consider those things as well when choosing a university. I think the costs of tuition and living in UAE are at least as high as those in UK, if not higher.


----------

